# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  AP και future backbone στην Ανάβυσσο

## Gearloose2

Καλησπέρα,
Θα είμαι όσο πιο γρήγορος στην περιγραφή του τι θέλω να κάνω αν και νομίζω ζητάω πολλά (έτοιμα):
Μένω στην Ανάβυσσο και θέλω να ξεκινήσω να στήνω WiFi με σκοπό να συνδεθούμε με το AWMN.
Πλέων το σπίτι μου μπορεί και βλέπει το 70% της Αναβύσσου (μετακόμισα) και σκέπτομαι να σηκώσω ένα AP. Για client στην αρχή θα έχω τα αδέλφια μου και κάτι φίλους (που θέλουμε private network) και αν μαζευτεί κόσμος και φτάσουμε στο AWMN τόσο το καλύτερο. Άρα ότι φτιάξω θα είναι με σκοπό να μεγαλώσει.
Τον κόμβο τον έχω βάλει στο WiND και είναι ο #18486.
Μπορώ να τον στήσω μόνος μου, αν κάποιος με βοηθήσει με την επιλογή των υλικών γιατί οι γνώσεις μου δεν φτάνουν.
Επίσης δεν θέλω να πετάξω υλικά αν είναι να μπούμε αργότερα στο AWMN και θέλω να είναι «συμβατά» με τις επιλογές της κοινότητας.
Το πρόβλημα είναι η έλλειψη χρόνου οπότε αναζητώ τεχνογνωσία.
Ποιες είναι οι προτεινόμενες κεραίες για να κάνουν connect πάνω μου; 
Ποιος είναι ένας αξιόλογος router (προτιμώ κάποιο είδος routerboard που είναι επεκτάσιμα, εκτός αν υπάρχει λόγος για όχι). By the way έχω έναν P4 που «κάθεται» αν χρειαστεί
Κουτιά, ιστός, κτλ μπορώ να τα φτιάξω, αλλά και πάλι δεκτή όποια παρατήρηση.
Αυτά για τώρα.

----------


## romias

Ριξε μια ματιά εδώ και τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## Gearloose2

Ερωτήσεις:
Με τους clients το link θα είναι στα 2.4Ghz ή μπορεί και στα 5Ghz? (Ξέρω ότι μπορεί, αλλά για να είμαστε συμβατοί με τις επιλογές του AWMN)
Με ποιο πρωτόκολλο (a,b,g,n);
Αν θέλω να καλύψω μια γωνία 50-60 βάζω περισσότερα πιάτα ή καλύτερα άλλος τύπος κεραίας;
Ποια είναι πρακτικά η γωνία που μπορώ να καλύψω με ένα πιάτο 80cm;
Τα περισσότερα links θα είναι 1-1,5km, θα παίξουν τα 80cm πιάτα ή μεγαλύτερα;
Και οι clients δορυφορικά πιάτα θα χρειαστούν ή μπορεί με κάτι πιο απλό/φτηνό (έτοιμη λύση που βγάζει Ethernet);
Τα router boards είναι καλύτερη λύση, αλλά για αρχή σε ένα PC θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω τις ίδιες κάρτες δικτύου με adaptor; (ή το ανάποδο,router boards με απλές PCI υπάρχουν; βάζω τώρα το pc και αργότερα βάζω router αλλάζοντας μόνο το board κρατώντας τις ίδιες κάρτες…)

Thnx

----------


## romias

Αυτό φαντάζομαι δεν το είδες.

Τα ρούτερμπορτ είναι πιο πρακτικά και οικονομικά ενώ το pc ποιο δυνατό.Το τι είναι καλύτερο λοιπόν είναι σχετικό.
Mini pci κάρτες να χρησιμοποιήσεις.Δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα βρείς πλέον τετραπλό αντάπτορα mini pci to pci.

Υγ.Μια και εισαι στο ξεκίνημα αντι να σκεφτεσε ενα κεντρικό σημείο με πελάτες γύρο γύρο κάν τους όλους backnone θα σου στοιχίσει κάτι παραπάνω αλλά καθαρίζεις μια και καλή.
Διάβασε και εδώ είμαστε πάλι.

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλησπέρα,
> Θα είμαι όσο πιο γρήγορος στην περιγραφή του τι θέλω να κάνω αν και νομίζω ζητάω πολλά (έτοιμα):
> Μένω στην Ανάβυσσο και θέλω να ξεκινήσω να στήνω WiFi με σκοπό να συνδεθούμε με το AWMN.
> Πλέων το σπίτι μου μπορεί και βλέπει το 70% της Αναβύσσου (μετακόμισα) και σκέπτομαι να σηκώσω ένα AP. Για client στην αρχή θα έχω τα αδέλφια μου και κάτι φίλους (που θέλουμε private network) και αν μαζευτεί κόσμος και φτάσουμε στο AWMN τόσο το καλύτερο. Άρα ότι φτιάξω θα είναι με σκοπό να μεγαλώσει.
> Τον κόμβο τον έχω βάλει στο WiND και είναι ο #18486.
> Μπορώ να τον στήσω μόνος μου, αν κάποιος με βοηθήσει με την επιλογή των υλικών γιατί οι γνώσεις μου δεν φτάνουν.
> Επίσης δεν θέλω να πετάξω υλικά αν είναι να μπούμε αργότερα στο AWMN και θέλω να είναι «συμβατά» με τις επιλογές της κοινότητας.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι η έλλειψη χρόνου οπότε αναζητώ τεχνογνωσία.
> Ποιες είναι οι προτεινόμενες κεραίες για να κάνουν connect πάνω μου; 
> ...


γεια σου αγνωστε φιλε! μενω και εγω κοντα τα μερη σου (για την ωρα) ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με τα ασυρματα εδω και πολλα χρονια, ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω. στειλε μου pm (προσωπικο μυνημα)

----------


## RpMz

Ότι χρειαστείτε και απο εδώ βοήθεια..

----------


## Gearloose

Η χρήση Bullet5 τί λέει;
Με 3 τέτοια έχω έτοιμες συνδέσεις σε χρόνο dt (έχω περασμένα καλώδια UTP μέχρι το σημείο της κεραίας σε 3 πιθανούς κόμβους: 14778, 18486, 20444).
Παίρνω πιάτα και feeders και είμαι ΟΚ (λέω τώρα...)


Έχουv δουλευτεί στο AWMN; 
(Gearloose2=Gearloose. είχα χάσει τα στοιχεία του account)

----------


## romias

Εννοείς να καταλήγουν σε ένα pc από κάτω που θα κάνει την δρομολόγηση.
Ναι γίνετε αυτό που σκέφτηκες.

----------


## Gearloose

Βασικά αυτό που σκαπτόμουνα είναι να πάρω δυο 80αρια πιάτα, 2 feeders στα 5Ghz και 2 Bullet5.
Με αυτά να κάνω μία ad-hoc σύνδεση μεταξύ του βασικού node που θέλω και του μελλοντικού AP. 
Αργότερα να πάρω ένα router board και άλλη κεραία/ες για να στήσω το AP και να μεταφέρω το ένα bullet5 (του AP) στο δεύτερο Node που θέλω να στήσω.
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν το Bullet παραείναι για client node (υπάρχει πιο απλή/οικονομική λύση που ακολουθούν οι περισσότεροι στο awmn. Π.χ. κάποιο απλό Access Point που το συνδέουμε στο feeder)
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για μικρό AP (με κατάλληλη κεραία) ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να πάρω routerboard για ένα διάστημα μέχρι να μεγαλώσει το δίκτυο (αν μεγαλώσει)
Γενικά έχει δουλευτεί σαν λύση στο awmn;

Τα σημεία που αναφέρομαι είναι τα παρακάτω (βγάζει πιο πολύ νόημα αν το δεις):

AP: #18486
node1: #14778
node2: #20444

----------


## range

> γεια σου αγνωστε φιλε! μενω και εγω κοντα τα μερη σου (για την ωρα) ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με τα ασυρματα εδω και πολλα χρονια, ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω. στειλε μου pm (προσωπικο μυνημα)


Μιχαλη λεω να κανονισουμε μια συναντιση για κανενα καφε να τα πουμε καλυτερα με τον φιλο μας . Εαν θελεις στειλε pm φιλαρακο  ::

----------


## RpMz

Άμα κανονίσετε τπτ, ενημερώστε με!! 

Γιάννης Κερατέα 

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## range

> Άμα κανονίσετε τπτ, ενημερώστε με!! 
> 
> Γιάννης Κερατέα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


αμα εχει καλο καιρο την κυριακη θα μιλήσω με τα παιδια για καμια Σαρωνίδα για καφε κ θα σου πω  ::

----------


## Johny

Παιδια οτι κανονισετε ειμαι μεσα.. ειμαι στον αγ. παντελεημονα κοντα. (Node id: 14689) 
Εχω ειδη καποιο εξοπλισμο...

----------


## trimitsos

Τελικά έχει συνδεθεί η πλευρά σας με AWMN???
γιατί έχω ιδέα/πρόταση για στήσιμο υπηρεσίας προς όλους....... 

online καμερούλα που θα δείχνει στον κόλπο αυτούς που κάνουν windsurf και την παραλία - εφόσον έχεις καλή θέα.
Έτσι θα ξέρουμε κ τι καιρό κάνει στα μέρη σας για να μήν ερχόμαστε αδίκως τόσο δρόμο!!!

----------


## kxrist

http://www.beacheye.gr/#!anavyssos/c1rmw

----------


## trimitsos

> http://www.beacheye.gr/#!anavyssos/c1rmw


Αυτό είναι συνδρομητικό.....
Αλλά σαν υπηρεσία στο AWMN θα ήταν πολύ καλο!
Η και σε άλλες παραλίες ακόμη, όπου αυτό είναι δυνατο

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Υποστηριξη για το Awmn στην Αναβυσσο υπαρχει φιλε μου τωρα!

----------

